# ashtabula river ford



## wishitwasyou (Feb 8, 2017)

has anyone been doing any steelhead fishing and if so have you been having better luck with minnows or eggs


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

I can't comment on the ford.......but there's hungry steel in all the tribs right now. Go Feed Them! I tend to have better luck with eggs in stained water and minnows in clear water......just a personal preference. I was feeding them plastic minnows on the rocky and they seemed to enjoy those. 
Good luck!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

wishitwasyou said:


> has anyone been doing any steelhead fishing and if so have you been having better luck with minnows or eggs


A week & two ago,,, ALL of my friends ( 7 man report) were catching over their limits, in just an hour or two,,, like EVERY trip up! Fresh eggs worked best.
Last week, Thursday & Sat, 3 went up & did the same, but with Fatheads.
The Rivers are full of fish, all the way down to the breakwalls.
Now,,,, after this rain, there'll be a slew of fresh fish. ;>)
Enjoy


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

The ford was replaced by a bridge in the summer.


----------



## TommyToTall (Oct 20, 2016)

The Ford is still there. The bridge was built maybe 25 feet or so feet above the surface of the water below the falls. The question is.... Where to park? A lot has changed.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

I havent been down to fish the ford lately. Ill have to try it. People said the fishing wasnt as good after they put up the bridge. I must have assumed they took it down . My mistake.


----------

